# Guaranteed Gold 3 year old son Free Jumping 4'9" Video~



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It works.

It is not the most complimentary video with him sucking back and taking those short strides right in front of the jump.

You might want to consider modifying the jump spacing before you try this again.

I think a nicely done not so high jump would show him off more than being able to brag that he can free jump something large but not in the best way.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Keep in mind. This was only his second day doing it. We are still working out the kinks


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know squat about jumping but he has a lot of heart!!! He made me smile!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, let's hope you aren't working TOO hard on it. I know stallion tests require fairly large jumps on youngsters, but they don't require you to jump youngsters to death. Our stallions did max 3'3 while schooling free jumps for the inspection. If they do this, they will be able to go higher without a problem. Let's just hope this horse's growth plates and knees will stand up to this. Once or twice....OK. More...questionable,IMO

Are you putting him in the 30 or 70 day test?


----------



## Gypsy Vanner (Aug 2, 2011)

QOS said:


> I don't know anything about jumping but he has a lot of heart!!! He made me smile!


I agree.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow he's very pretty! I lovee watching horses jump.


----------



## Gypsy Vanner (Aug 2, 2011)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Wow he's very pretty! I lovee watching horses jump.


Yes. They are great at jumping aren't they? (Well, most of them...)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't see the video as I'm on my mobile. What is the height requirement for the inspection? 
I hate seeing youngsters jump any higher than "necessary," so much strain on young joints...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Hes fantastic, but I'd love to see him stay that way. Too much too soon is not good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Agree with the previous posters. 

I would not characterize the video as "with ease." 

I would also not use that particular video clip to promote this colt's jumping ability, I think with a little patience and work, a much better one is to be had.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I would use a video of lower jumps where he moves more freely if I were trying to promote my breeding and/or training program. Once he's older and is truly jumping that height with ease, then try again and make a new video.
He's only 3, right? That's awfully young to be jumping that high already, is it not?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Watched the video - it honestly would turn me off of him if I were considering him for sale or stud, if he were an age that I would consider him for stud. He seems to hesitate then say "oh, ok if you want me to..." which does speak volumes to his heart, but I don't personally see a whack load of raw talent. Trainable talent, maybe, but I would hate to see him over anything higher. What would turn me off is he seems ill-prepared, as though he doesn't know how to use the grid, but says "okay" anyways. Heart, to be sure, but this video scares rather than impresses me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

This fellow is an APHA, registered Paint, is that correct?
I don't know all the criteria for approvals with the RPSI, but I was under the impression that they would not approve APHAs. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Everyone still needs to keep in mind this was only is second day doing this. You cant expect flow, rhythm, and perfection on the second day. We only did that height once and we arnt making him jump very often at all because we dont want him to suffer joint problems later on. We arnt necessarily using this video to promote him yet either. I just figured some people would like to see it because he is one of Guaranteed Golds offspring.. The reason I said he did it with ease is because hes not very tall. Barely touching 16 hands and he did it without us asking to much and on his 2ND day...... I believe at the inspection they only do 3'6" or maybe 4'. Im not sure exactly. I do think eventually we are putting him in one of the 30 0r 70 day testing. Thanks to those who gave positive comments.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Is he a Thoroughbred? Isn't Guaranteed Gold a Tbred?


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes hes a thoroughbred.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Then why not just promote him with in the APHA? That would really be a better way to go.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

In your OP you said that you are an assistant trainer at this barn. Do the barn owners/horse owners know that you are sharing this video? Because it really doesn't show either the barn, horse or the training practices in a very favorable light.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

AlexS said:


> In your OP you said that you are an assistant trainer at this barn. Do the barn owners/horse owners know that you are sharing this video? Because it really doesn't show either the barn, horse or the training practices in a very favorable light.


Um I dont know what you mean?? Yes they do. They are the ones that put it on facebook originally.

Im guessing we wouldnt promote him with APHA is because we are a hunter jumper barn and our owner is big on warmbloods. He could be registered with APHA but I dont think he is. I just know hes a thoroughbred.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

No if his dam is APHA then he is not a TB. He is an Appendix paint. I am not big into WB but from what I know and learned he would be better off being promoted with in APHA. You know they also have Hunter/Jumper classes there too? Being out of an APHA mare is going to limit him. This is something that when you are promoting a stallion you need to look at where he will be strongest at. Having him registered with APHA will open up a large number of posiblities for him. Not only in showing but also breedings.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Well. Im not the owner so obviously I cant call the shots, but I will ask if hes APHA because I am un sure. Maybe I can sway his decision.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

They may have posted the video on Facebook, but do they know that you're promoting him here, being his representative here? Marketing is a very touchy thing. 
I am unsure as to his market towards jumpers - GG isn't a jumper, and crossed with a Paint won't be terribly marketable towards the Warmblood crowd, except those wanting an influx of color. 
Not trying to come across as critical, but marketing a stallion is a fine science, in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

OK - as long as they are cool with it, then I suppose that's up to them as there were some pretty iffy jumping pics (different horses) on the FB page too.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> m. Let's just hope this horse's growth plates and knees will stand up to this. Once or twice....OK. More...questionable,IMO


This.........far more impressive to see perfect form over a more appropriate size jump than to be wondering what damage is being done to young joints.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

When did I say I was promoting him???? I said I figured some people would like to see one of guaranteed golds offspring. Hes not even up for stud. Its his SECOND day in the video for the last time. I do not understand why everyone on this forum pounces on people with negative comments that arnt even necessary because they dont know how to read my post saying it was only his SECOND day ever doing that. You cannot expect perfection in the second day and if you do your crazy. If possible an admin can delete this whole thread... that would be nice.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol: When you post a video link and ask for comments, don't get your panties in a bunch when you get them.

We have all made comments on what we saw and what we feel, that is what you asked for.

Yes I read that it was only his second day, and yes I read that he is only 3 and the jump is 4' 9". All that leads me to my previous comments, to much, to soon IMHO. Now my opinion counts for zero, I'm a nobody in the middle of nowhere, but I'm free to do as you asked and comment.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

He did it one time............ And its funny how everyones comments way to critical on here. Its like no one is ever in a good mood or something and their favorite thing to do is negatively criticize people when they really cant..... Especially a horse who only jumped 2 days in his entire life and only jumped something at that height once...... Im sorry its just a bit ridiculous. I'd like to change the persona of horse people being nasty but apparently thats not how everyone else thinks nor do they care.....


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I actually work at a breeders place where the young horses are free jumped for sale vids and inspections. Despite their "training" or lack thereof in the chute the ones with jumping talent are usually able to naturally find their balance and rhythm through it almost immediately if it is set properly as that is part of what defines "jumping talent". My horse from the same breeder hasn't had a day of formal jumping training in his life (he was inspected and rated as "class one" with SWANA as a 3 year old stud) and he can pack me over some jumps with better striding and timing than I'm capable of producing.

He, nor any of the other horses, were ever overfaced. It is one thing to put a 3 year old through a chute to look at talent for a sale video or inspection. It is another to put an average at best jumper of any age through a chute and overface him, regardless of motives.

Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

He's a beautiful horse and looks to have good potential, but I agree that on his second day jumping that is too high for such a young horse. I would prefect his ability to jump smaller jumps before having him jump that high.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JerBear said:


> He did it one time.............CUT..............Especially a horse who only jumped 2 days in his entire life and only jumped something at that height once......CUT.................



Hang on can we rewind that once more..

I thought that he had only jumped that height once before, are you now saying that was only his second day of jumping??

If so all the comments that have been before will pale into insignificance now..

IF INDEED THAT WAS ONLY HIS SECOND DAY OF JUMPING,

Then anyone who was involved in that video should be ashamed of themselves, and anyone who shares it on a message board and expects a lot of people to coo over the pretty pony must have their head shoved so far up their fundement that they can see the stars shining above, and nothing else.

Before I was labeling it in mind as stupidity, now it has upgraded to abuse, and mind numbing lack of any sort of decency, common sense or good practice.

To expect a young horse to jump like that on his second jumping day is just beyond reckless,................

OK I'm going to shut up and walk away shaking my head at this point, I'm amazed that you are proud of it, I would be ashamed.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Agreed 110%. The entire time I'm reading all 4 pages, all I can think of is "what asinine individual asks a THREE year old to jump an almost 5'0" fence on the second day he's ever even seen a jump?"

That's just flat out bad horsemanship all around by a bunch of braggarts who don't have a lick of horse sense or care about his well being. You're just lucky he managed to get over it instead of having a colossal wreck. :-|


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

JerBear said:


> He did it one time............ And its funny how everyones comments way to critical on here. Its like no one is ever in a good mood or something and their favorite thing to do is negatively criticize people when they really cant..... Especially a horse who only jumped 2 days in his entire life and only jumped something at that height once...... Im sorry its just a bit ridiculous. I'd like to change the persona of horse people being nasty but apparently thats not how everyone else thinks nor do they care.....


Sorry, but he was also posted on another forum with the exact same reactions....


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

mother of god......... my 12year olds wouldnt even be sent down a choot to a 4'9 jump and they know how to actually clear jumps correctly


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

It doesn't take much to cause a tendon injury, and asking a horse to jump a height like that when it isn't even accustomed to the impact from jumping at all is just ASKING for trouble.


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't believe people can be so stupid *shakes head*

That poor horse!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

JerBear said:


> is negatively criticize people when they really cant.....


You posted the video here, you should have expected opinions. 

Aside from the jumping of a young horse, which has been covered by the outrage from everyone else, there is another important issue. 

The jump was not even correctly strided out. So not only is this young, inexperienced horse being asked to do too much, he has not even been set up for success. To me, that and the other photos of riders jumping on the FB page shows incompetence from the trainers. (which is why I asked if they were aware that this videos were being shared.)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

JerBear said:


> I do not understand why everyone on this forum pounces on people with negative comments that arnt even necessary because they dont know how to read my post saying it was only his SECOND day ever doing that. You cannot expect perfection in the second day and if you do your crazy. If possible an admin can delete this whole thread... that would be nice.


It's not people just being negative to be negative. This is a forum of folks who love horses and have genuine concern for the welfare of all not just their own. 

I completely agree with GoldenHorse. While I am not a jumper I see at the least very poor horsemanship/training ideals and at worst abuse, I'm leaning towards worst. 

You said yourself you can't expect perfection on the second day. You most certainly cannot when pushed beyond safe expectations regardless of how many days they've been in training.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

This sort of thread is exactly why stallion owners have to be careful of who represents their stallion in any respect, period. Though from the fact they posted the video (or took it in the first place) makes me wonder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

JerBear said:


> When did I say I was promoting him???? I said I figured some people would like to see one of guaranteed golds offspring. Hes not even up for stud. Its his SECOND day in the video for the last time. I do not understand why everyone on this forum pounces on people with negative comments that arnt even necessary because they dont know how to read my post saying it was only his SECOND day ever doing that. You cannot expect perfection in the second day and if you do your crazy. If possible an admin can delete this whole thread... that would be nice.


Here is my problem with this video.

I am familiar with RPSI and WB inspections.

First the VERY best this horse could expect to achieve is book 11 and that isn't that hard to get. *He does not have the bloodlines* to ever go to book 1 which is where the score really counts.

_So jumping over this height is for pure human bragging rights, nothing more. _

Even in Germany when the WB stallions are tested ( and they actually have the breeding behind them) they do not ask for this height and all stallions presented are CAREFULLY prepared. NO one would ask their stud prospect to jump this height even on the 5th day of jumping training let alone the second.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Beyond that, he really doesn't have jumping blood, so I'm not sure why there is a push to jump "big" other than as Spyder said, bragging rights. I can't imagine pushing a horse over an almost 5' fence 1) that isn't set up properly and 2) with virtually no training whatsoever. Let alone the fact the poor boy is 3.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

JDI, did you see their other pics on the FB page? In particular there is a jumping at the farm section. Correct striding doesn't seem terrible important.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

are you going to continue his training and show him or is the RSPI thing only for bragging rights?


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

JerBear said:


> He did it one time............ And its funny how everyones comments way to critical on here. Its like no one is ever in a good mood or something and their favorite thing to do is negatively criticize people when they really cant..... *Especially a horse who only jumped 2 days in his entire life and only jumped something at that height once......* Im sorry its just a bit ridiculous. I'd like to change the persona of horse people being nasty but apparently thats not how everyone else thinks nor do they care.....



i just have one question... if this horse has only jumped twice in his life why would you make him jump this height so quickly??? it takes people months, if not years to build horses up to that height....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It really makes me sick that a "professional" equestrian center would post photos stolen from a photographer's website. It makes me even more sick that the photos ALL have "Stolen from Lili Weik Photography" watermarked ACROSS THE IMAGE and yet nobody thinks that there is a problem with this. 
The photographer has been notified, and screencaps have been taken in case the albums suddenly disappear. Frig, no wonder photographers refuse to do shows anymore. Disgusting. I hope the photographer seeks compensation for stolen property.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> It really makes me sick that a "professional" equestrian center would post photos stolen from a photographer's website. It makes me even more sick that the photos ALL have "Stolen from Lili Weik Photography" watermarked ACROSS THE IMAGE and yet nobody thinks that there is a problem with this.
> The photographer has been notified, and screencaps have been taken in case the albums suddenly disappear. Frig, no wonder photographers refuse to do shows anymore. Disgusting. I hope the photographer seeks compensation for stolen property.


Yikes! I didn't even get that far into their albums!! Shame on them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oops. Photographer*s*. More than one. Disgusting. They've been emailed. Screencaps taken in case the albums suddenly "poof" to save face.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> It really makes me sick that a "professional" equestrian center would post photos stolen from a photographer's website. It makes me even more sick that the photos ALL have "Stolen from Lili Weik Photography" watermarked ACROSS THE IMAGE and yet nobody thinks that there is a problem with this.
> The photographer has been notified, and screencaps have been taken in case the albums suddenly disappear. Frig, no wonder photographers refuse to do shows anymore. Disgusting. I hope the photographer seeks compensation for stolen property.


:clap:Good for you!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

It is VERY obvious to me (and I come from a hunter/jumper background) That the OP is a young girl who knows nada and thinks that her/her friends "ZOMGPURTYPONEH" is le awesome because she pushed him to jump something that is way above his level.

I highly doubt she is a trainer and if she is she is probably not very qualified at all, since she obviously has no clue at all when it comes to proper horse raising i.e fused kneecaps anyone?

It took me years to work my way up from trotting poles to 3.9 fences and she has that poor fella jumping 4.9 and only 2 days "on the job" *le sigh* *shakes head*

*facepalm* sometimes peoples stupidity astounds me, oh but wait! she can brag that he jumped 4.9.......can you then brag OP when that horse pulls a tendon, or comes up completely lame that it was due to your expertise as a trainer? Probably not. Good luck as a trainer, i'm glad I don't live in your neck of the woods.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Good job JDI.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow JDI, you are a wrath of a woman


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Good on you JDI!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Photography is a LOT of work - it isn't just snapping a photo, easy as you please like some people seem to think. Stealing a photo from a photographer is no different than walking into an art gallery and stealing paintings. Sadly, not everyone sees it that way. 
I'm just an aspiring amateur photographer, if that, but it really ****es me off when I see people stealing images. It's theft, period. Apparently not even block letters "THIS IMAGE IS STOLEN FROM X ARTIST" stops some people. 
Sad, sad, sad.
Thank you for the support, guys. I'm not ranting to you, but rather ranting my frustrations out...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Allie - thumbs up! Glad someone's willing to do it, I was about to when I saw your post.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you JDI! 
Stolen photos really bugs me. So glad you noticed it and did something about it.

I must say, smart photographer. His watermark leaves no question if the photos were stolen or not. Two thumbs up to him/her.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The photographers emailed me back - very happy to be told about the stolen property. I can only hope they are properly compensated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kitkat (Jun 9, 2010)

By chance do you have a link handy to albums?


----------



## Myquickinvestment214 (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

They are not rushing to remove the photos.

I agree, JDI, I sure hope they compensate the photographer.


I am not sure why any barn thinks it is a good idea to post photos with "stolen from...." across them on their web page. I certainly crosses them right off my list of stables I would be interested in. If you can not be honest about something as simple as buying a photograph it scares me about the rest of your business practices.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It seems the entire Facebook page has gone poof? Or is it just me?


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

hahahhaha nope, the whole profile is gone...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

If the photographers contacted Facebook and notified them of the copyright infringement (as is BLATANTLY obvious by the "STOLEN" watermark), Facebook would shut the entire page down themselves. I wouldn't be surprised if they thought they had every right to steal right to the bitter end.​


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Disgusting. Well, I am very glad that Facebook isn't lax on copyright infringement.


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

haha that just makes me laugh.... i loved the water mark though.... it really was awesome.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> Photography is a LOT of work - it isn't just snapping a photo, easy as you please like some people seem to think. Stealing a photo from a photographer is no different than walking into an art gallery and stealing paintings. Sadly, not everyone sees it that way.
> I'm just an aspiring amateur photographer, if that, but it really ****es me off when I see people stealing images. It's theft, period. Apparently not even block letters "THIS IMAGE IS STOLEN FROM X ARTIST" stops some people.
> Sad, sad, sad.
> Thank you for the support, guys. I'm not ranting to you, but rather ranting my frustrations out...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm so glad you informed the photographer, I'm a hobby photographer, wish I had time to do more, I've done photo shoots for family. It is so much work and I get so annoyed when people see a pic i've taken and say "wow what kinda camera do you have, it takes great pictures"...Glad that the page is gone! 

Ps:I've seen some of your photos on here and you are very talented


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> If the photographers contacted Facebook and notified them of the copyright infringement (as is BLATANTLY obvious by the "STOLEN" watermark), Facebook would shut the entire page down themselves. I wouldn't be surprised if they thought they had every right to steal right to the bitter end.​


I hope so, would serve them right!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Dangit, I just found this thread and the video and everything is gone, poo!!  oh well, everyone else basically said everything for me...too young and too inexperienced to be jumping that high, ridiculous..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Good for you, Allie. Puts a bad taste in my mouth that people can be that vain.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

I am not nor was I ever in charge of the facebook page. But Ive already asked twice for this entire thing to be deleted so why hasnt it???


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Shame on all of you for being such nasty people and ganging up on people for no reason. Ive seen you do it to others too. Funny how its always the same people that do it. Apparently they have nothing better to do with their lives. Im sorry I dont spend every waking moment on my computer to earn a top spot on this forum so I dont get jumped and spatted on. Its so sad to see.....


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Funny how one considers people caring for a horse's health "nasty."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Hahahahaha ok if thats what you wanna call it........... sure.  Whatever helps you people sleep at night. Im not the one who made the decision to have him jump that high either so I dont know what you want me to say. Im not the owner. I have nothing else to say.....


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

If you aren't the owner or trainer, what is there to worry about? 
It seems to me that everyone is upset at the trainer, so why get your panties in a bunch?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok I think this has gone on long enough and is just running in circles.


----------

